# What is Remraam like?



## Eddiemeg (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been looking online at apartments in Remraam,dubailand.It looks quite far out but it's close to amenities at Motor city etc and not too expensive.Does anyone have any experience of renting there?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Eddiemeg said:


> I've been looking online at apartments in Remraam,dubailand.It looks quite far out but it's close to amenities at Motor city etc and not too expensive.Does anyone have any experience of renting there?


Never heard of it until now. Looks to be in the middle of nowhere looking at the map on the DPG site...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Give this a read:

Remraam rant: My new flat has over 140 defects | GulfNews.com

Read this some time back regarding Remraam, maybe its a one-off...


----------



## Eddiemeg (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot thats certainly food for thought.


----------

